# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تشكيلة  المنبر  لموسم   2012

## بحاري

*
حراسة المرمى 

...............


متوسط دفاع 


...........  و  ..........


طرف يمين  ...................


طرف شمال  ....................


خط  الوسط 

.................

..................

........................

....................


هجوم  


..................



................




احتياطى  :

..................



....................




....................



....................



....................




مدرب  


....................




مساعد  مدرب 



...................




مدرب لياقة 

...................




مدرب  حراس 


..................






*

----------


## معتز المكى

*سجل عندك ( مشجع  ) ,,,





:hghkl::hghkl:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حراسة المرمى 

سكواها 24

متوسط دفاع 


إمام اباتى  و ..........


طرف يمين ...................


طرف شمال ....................


خط الوسط 

البركان الهادى 
اواب 
مناوى

....................


هجوم 


ميدو77



................




احتياطى :

..................



....................




....................



....................



....................




مدرب 


بحارى 



مساعد مدرب 



عزو 24




مدرب لياقة 

عجبكو

مدرب حراس 


حافظ النور 
*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم زيد في المواسير وكتر من امثالهم ..... تهي تهي .... دي تشكيلة دي 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مصعب الجاك عامل معدات .....
عجبكو مساعد عامل معدات 
مناوى تابع لمساعد عامل المعدات..

:ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o:
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

اللهم زيد في المواسير وكتر من امثالهم ..... تهي تهي .... دي تشكيلة دي 




 ده كلام شنو نحن بنقول يارب وبالمناسبة حارس قادم بقوة سجل عندك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اين المدير الفني للفريق عظمه لرسم التشكيلة المناسبة ؟؟؟

*

----------


## سامرين

*التشكيله دى حاتلعب مع الاولتراس واللا...............
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

التشكيله دى حاتلعب مع الاولتراس واللا...............



لا مع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اين المدير الفني للفريق عظمه لرسم التشكيلة المناسبة ؟؟؟




طفشوهوا لى جزيرة الفيل وجابوا لينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد عباس

*سجل عندك متعهد الفنايل والتيشيرتات
باش مهندس:محمد عباس
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


حراسة المرمى 

....جعفروز...........


متوسط دفاع 


......مرهف..... .ياسر علي...


طرف يمين .......مناوي............


طرف شمال ...........ميدو77.........


خط الوسط 

........عظمة.........

............شيبا.....

...................عزو24.....

........افركانو............


هجوم 


........مصعب الجاك..........



...............عجبكو.




احتياطى :

........كسلاوي ..........



..........بحاري..........




...........مورتا.........



.............معتزالمكي.......



...........سيدو.........




مدرب 


........شيخ طارق............




مساعد مدرب 



....ماندلا...............




مدرب لياقة 

.................ارخبيل..




مدرب حراس 


....ايهاب..............










مدير الكرة --محمداحمدالحاج

مسئول التغذية-- الابيض ضميرك

طبيب الفريق -- د سامرين


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*سجل منتظر باب الملح
                        	*

----------


## محمد عباس

*اها مساعد المدرب منو بس ما تقولو لي برضو ابراهومة(@[email protected])
التيم دا والتشكيلة دي  قفلنا عليها للكونفيدرالية انشالله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحكام والمراقب ورجال الاسعاف  ورئيس لجنة الحالات السالبة والفاولات الضفاري  عينوهم فورا
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*عوض الله طلحه محترف جـــــــــــــــديد
*

----------


## jafaros

*غايتو لو عايزين   تيم يهز الدنيا ممكن نجهز التيم محترم باسم المنبر  علي ان نبتعد عن المحسوبية والشللية 
ويمكنني إختياره من الأعضاء بعناية مع مراعاة الأحجام و السن
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ودايرين أي واحد يكتب لينا سيرتو الذاتية هنا عشان نعرف الأعضاء
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

[/SIZE]مدير الكرة --محمداحمدالحاج

مسئول التغذية-- الابيض ضميرك

طبيب الفريق -- د سامرين





هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!!
لحم وكبدة جواميس سآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*......مرهف..... .ياسر علي...


طرف يمين .......مناوي............


طرف شمال ...........ميدو77.........


خط الوسط 

........عظمة.........

............شيبا.....

...................عزو24.....

........افركانو............


هذا الفريق برعاية ........

الصندوق القومي للمعاشات

*

----------


## jafaros

*نياهاهاهاهاااااااع صعبتها يا ريد بلانت
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اين المدير الفني للفريق عظمه لرسم التشكيلة المناسبة ؟؟؟




هههههههههههههه
حاولت ارسم لقيت مافى الوان
اقترح ان يتولى مدير هيئة المياه الاداره الفنيه وكلها مواسير فى مواسير
ههههههههه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

......مرهف..... .ياسر علي...


طرف يمين .......مناوي............


طرف شمال ...........ميدو77.........


خط الوسط 

........عظمة.........

............شيبا.....

...................عزو24.....

........افركانو............


هذا الفريق برعاية ........

الصندوق القومي للمعاشات




كده بتكون ظلمتنا انا وعزو الدفعه الورانا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلوة ياعظمه وملعوبة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اعدو العده واعملو اي شي واشترو الحكم وامشو عسكرو في القاهره واشترو شعار جديد وبرضو الاولتراس بغلبكم والمره دي دسته عديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عباس
					

اها مساعد المدرب منو بس ما تقولو لي برضو ابراهومة(@[email protected])
التيم دا والتشكيلة دي  قفلنا عليها للكونفيدرالية انشالله



بالتشكيله دي طلعتنا من الأبطال ليه ؟                          :dan1::dan1::dan1:    













*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

......مرهف..... .ياسر علي...


طرف يمين .......مناوي............


طرف شمال ...........ميدو77.........


خط الوسط 

........عظمة.........

............شيبا.....

...................عزو24.....

........افركانو............


هذا الفريق برعاية ........

الصندوق القومي للمعاشات




تهئ تهئ تهئ

بس طلعني أنا وميدو ومناوي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					


حراسة المرمى 

سكواها24


متوسط دفاع 


إمام أباتي و بحاري


طرف يمين مناوي


طرف شمال جعفروز


خط  الوسط 

وش الرجال

البركان الهادئ

محمد فضل السيد

مصعب الجاك


هجوم  


ميدو77



أواب محمد




احتياطى  :

أبو آية


محمد المأمون


مايقومابي


رشيدي



السنجك




مدرب  


رياض عباس بخيت




مساعد  مدرب 



جواندي




مدرب لياقة 

حسكو




مدرب  حراس 


ود الباقر









ده الفريق الصاح ...
*

----------


## zahababeker

*سجل عندك .  مشجع نشط وغيور 
*

----------


## بحاري

*هناك  محاولات  لتكريم  عبدالعظيم حاج عمر 
*

----------

